# Arthritis question



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone use a home remedy or a good store bought medication for arthritis in their dog? For some reason I think an herbal remedy sounds like it would work but I'm not sure


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use advanced Cetyl M tablets. All natural stuff in it. I order it from PBS Livestock.

I have also used B-L Solution for pain management.

You can also use Next Level Joint Fluid which is a cheaper way to go than the Cetyl M for larger dogs.

My small dog is on Cetyl and my lab mix is on Next Level.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

And that world well for you? I have a Weimaraner (80lbs) who has swollen hocks and bad arthritis due to car accident when she was about a year old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes it does work for me. My lab mix only has minor arthritis. 

My small dog it is only part of what I use. She has very bad arthritis that is progressing at a very fast rate. She is on Previcox, Tramadol, Cetyl M and Next Level. It takes all of that to keep her pretty pain free. This is from a year of trying things to keep her comfortable. My old vet and my new vet (moved too far to continue with my old vet) have never seen arthritis as bad and as fast moving before and are amazed at how well she is doing.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow sounds like you found a good remedy. I work at a small animal vet and had mine on tramadol, didn't help. Then deramaxx, helped some. But I want to see swelling down and I haven't found anything


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My dog was first on Rimadyl, then we went to Metacam. When the metacam stopped working, we went to Previcox. By the way, tramadol did nothing for her until we put her on the Previcox. Previcox doesn't do the whole trick but somehow adding the tramadol worked. I also have gabapentin for days if she is really bad. But haven't had to use it since the Previcox/tramadol combo.

Jasmine was on Metacam daily which I know is not normally done. Not sure if vets normally use Previcox daily but we are doing that now. She would just lay there and scream in pain like she was being beaten. At that point, I was willing to try anything. Didn't matter what the normal usage was.

I would just go through and try every possible med available plus adding the supplements. There is also another herbal supplement called Herbsmith Soothe Joints. Jasmine got tired of it in her food after a week so I don't know if that would have helped her.

Also B-L Solution can't be used in combination with Nsaids.

Just start trying stuff and combinations to see what works. It truly took me a year to get the right combination. If you saw Jasmine walk, you would be shocked to see her xrays and how bad both front elbows are. The vet is still amazed that she can even walk let alone walk like she is fine.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I've heard alot about previcox. She was on deramaxx which is normally very strong but it didn't do a thing. A girl I used to show with would rub oils on her pigs hocks for swelling. Can't remember the name though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe DMSO.

Unfortunately it is just a "keep trying till you find what works" kind of thing.

I feel your pain because I know how hard it is too see your dog in so much pain and not immediately finding what works.

Keep researching and trying different things. Ginger and Tumeric are supposed to help with swelling. But don't mix tumeric with Nsaids.

I would also try as many different pain meds as possible. You never know which one or which combination will work for your dog.

You can see how many different things I have for Jasmine and the Next Level and Cetyl are really redundant but somehow the combination is working. Even if it seems ridiculous, try it.

Also look at how the drug works and which ones aren't working.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No problem. It has been a combination of working closely with the vet and researching alternative supplements. 

Look closely at how the meds work that aren't working. My new vet looked at that and realized how the drug worked on her was not what she needed. That was how we ended up with Previcox.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the ginger should be ginger root. And fresh ginger root is best. It didn't do anything for Jasmine but her problem isn't inflammation.

Good luck with your dog. As you can see, this is something that hits my heart big time. Jasmine was in so much pain I was worried I would have to put her down. We already lost 2 dogs this year and Jasmine is my baby so I was looking for anything to help her and keep her going.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I know me too:/ this dog is seriously my baby. I got her as a puppy when I was 6 and she's now 12 years old. Losing her will be the worst day of my life


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I had very good luck using Glucosamine (human capsule, sprinkled on food) with my CAT. I would want to verify that it's ok for dogs, but I'm pretty sure it is. Worked very well in making my very old, very arthritic cat MUCH more comfortable for his last few years.


----------

